# Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!



## Carphunter0815 (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo 

weiß jemand wo es günstig Boilies von guter Qualität gibt.
Hab mir letzte Saison 2 mal bei ebay welche ersteigert für unter 2 Euro das Kilo. Es hat zwar Pelzer draufgestanden denke aber das sie abgelaufen waren oder jemand sie umgepackt hatte.  Beide Sorten hatten kaum noch Geruch und haben sich nach ca.2 Stunden im wasser schon aufgelöst.
Danach hab ich dann selber gerollt(was aber eine Scheiß Arbeit ist).
Es müssen auch keine Marken Boilies sein wenn jemand einen zuverläsigen shop kenn der seine eigenen Produzieren lässt wäre das auch spitze!
Preise bis 4 Euro das kilo wären spitze:vik:


----------



## Pilkman (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*



Carphunter0815 schrieb:


> ... weiß jemand wo es günstig Boilies von guter Qualität gibt .... Preise bis 4 Euro das kilo wären spitze ...



Also günstig könnte man ja auch mit preiswert wiedergeben. Aber für unter 4 Euro das Kilo, was erwartest Du da für Knödel?! #c 

Zutateneinkauf, Maschinenunterhaltung, Personalkosten, Zwischenhändler, Gewinnmargen - denkst Du allen Ernstes, dass da vernünftige Zutaten verarbeitet werden?

Vielleicht doch mal wieder über´s Selberrollen nachdenken, wenn es zwingend günstig sein soll. Da bekommt man auch bereits für 2,50-3,00 Euro das Kilo ein fängigen und qualitativ guten Boilie. Aber bei Readies solltest Du aus oben aufgeführten Gründen etwas mehr einplanen... #h


----------



## Carphunter0815 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Hallo Pilkman,

ist schon richtig was du sagst. Leider! Naja vielleicht bekommt man ja wenigstes welche um die 5 Euro. Allerdings nicht mehr bei ebay!!


----------



## bennie (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

weiß net mehr was die von masterbaits koteten... guck mal wenn der shop wieder da is


----------



## Carpjunky (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Hallo,

Also Boilies zu dem Preis können eigentlich nicht Qualitatif hochwertig seien (vielleicht mit ein paar ausnahmen).Denn für
"gute" Boilies bezahlt man so um die 6-8Euro das Kilo.

Und zum Thema selbstrollen:
-Ob das unbedingt eine ****** arbeit ist weiß ich auch nicht.
Mit dem richtigen Equitment is das kein Problem.Und dann weißte auch was drin ist....


Gruß

Junky


----------



## Pilkman (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Schau mal hier... KL hat gerade die DD-Baits im Angebot für 6,90 Euro das Kilo... #h


----------



## Carphunter0815 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Hab selber auch noch was gefunden. Kennt die Jemand?http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...34421&osCsid=f46cd24970a9a2e4e9598f5481204f7e
Da wären wir bei 3,5 Euro.
Und über Schirmer hab ich bis jetzt nur gutes gehört. 
Werde es eventuell im laufe der saison mal probiern


----------



## Pilkman (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*



Carphunter0815 schrieb:


> ... und über Schirmer hab ich bis jetzt nur gutes gehört. ...



Was hat das mit den Boilies zu tun? 

Mehr als Griess, Flavour und Farbstoff wird das vermutlich nicht sein. Aber tue, was Du nicht lassen kannst... :q


----------



## .carp. (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

hallo...
also bei uns gibt es geschäft die 5kg tüte für 20 Euronen.. eigentlich ein fairer preis.. #6 
kauf ich aber nur in allerhöchster not, wenn der gefrierschrank mal wieder geplündert ist.
aber da find ich eigentlich immer noch ein tütchen, wenn ich da drin rumwüle..  

grüßt die fische!


----------



## nwcon (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Schau Dir die mal an http://www.successful-baits.de/

Grus Andy


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

ich würd so sagen: kauf nicht so arg teures equipment und gib mehr für gute kugeln aus...das is es schließlich was deine fische fängt und nicht eine neue rolle...
ausserdem kannst du einen spod/see suchen wo du nicht zwingend kiloweise vorfüttern musst, das spart auch geld!

die meisten meiner fische fange ich auf single-hookbaits...


----------



## Manni1980 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Hi,

schau dir doch mal bei www.successful-baits.de die Natur Pur Boilies an. Sind unkonservierte Boilies die du dann halt eingefrieren musst. Sie sind nicht überflavourt und bestehen aus frischen und fängigen Zutaten.

Edit: Da war der Andy schneller!

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## Carphunter0815 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Spitze!!!!!!!
Danke für den Link. Hast du schon mal einen dieser Mixe im Frühjahr geangelt? 
Macht auf jeden Fall einen spitzen Eindruck die Seite!


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Manni und Andy haben dir da einen guten Tipp gegeben. Allerdings sind die Natur Boilies nicht konserviert, d.h. entweder einfrieren oder einsalzen. 
Von Boilies die bunt und billig sind würde ich die Finger lassen. Man kann die Boiliemenge auch reduzieren und mit Pellets und Partikeln füttern. Bei Raiffeisen gibt es beides sehr günstig (bei 25Kg Säcken).


----------



## Carphunter0815 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Welche Pellets und Partikel meinst du. Hab bir mir um die Ecke einen Futtermittel Großhändler. Da hab ich auch immer meinen Mais her 50kg für 20 Euro. Da gibt es auch alle Sorten Fischfutter von Mast bis Aufzucht. Hab die aber noch nie probiert. Fütterst du die Partikel auch wie Mais in einem "Kloß" mit Paniermehl an. Weiß sonst nicht wie ich mit der Futterschaufel um die 50m weit bekommen soll.


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Ja, meist mache ich auch Klöße. Ich nehme Forellenpellets.


----------



## Karpfen91 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

moin
wenn du auf 50 meter partikel anfüttern wills, ist es, wenn du kein boot benutzen dafst, eine möglichkeit mit hilfe von paniermeh futterkugeln zu formen. lockt natürlich viel kleinfisch an. von den obigen boilies halte auch ich nichts. spar lieber an anderen ecken aber nicht am köder, der fängt schließlich den fisch.


----------



## Carphunter0815 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Hallo Karpfen91
meinst du die Boilies von Schirmer oder die von successful-baits?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

kleiner tip von mir  einfrieren den hartmais wen der weg zum platz nicht alzu weit ist


----------



## Chani04 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> kleiner tip von mir  einfrieren den hartmais wen der weg zum platz nicht alzu weit ist




Das werde ich mir mal merken!
Werde ich glatt mal ausprobieren!

Lieben Gruß
Germaine


----------



## Karpfen91 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*



Carphunter0815 schrieb:


> Hallo Karpfen91
> meinst du die Boilies von Schirmer oder die von successful-baits?


 
meinte die von schirmer. sorry hätte ich schreiben sollen


----------



## JoFlash (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Moin,

schau mal beim Zimmermann in Erfstadt. Der hat auch nen Onlineshop und meiner Meinung nach auch gute Preise..


----------



## seeteufel2 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

hi schaut mal bei angelsport gerlinger 
der hat welche für 10,9 euro  3 kilo 
wenn ihr 7 beutel nehmt kosten sie nur noch 8,9 euros 
die habe ich jahrelan genommen 1a teile 
mfg


----------



## angler2 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Hallo,

gute und günstige Boilies kannst Du bei Boiliediscount (Ebay) ersteigern !

http://cgi.ebay.de/Pelzer-Bionamic-...ryZ65989QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Viele Grüße


----------



## zander1203 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Hi also ich Hole meine  Boilies bei Ebay Das sind  immer orginal verpackte Pelzer  Boilies die  waren immer  gut  von der Qualität her. und die kosten mich meistens  für 10 kg so etwa  10-20 euro plus  8 euro porto. 
mfg marcel


----------



## Carphunter0815 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Hallo zander1203

waren deine wirklich richtig gut? Hatte letzte Saison 2 mal Pelzer Boilies bei ebay ersteigert. Einmal Tutti Frutti und ein mal Nuts. Die Nuts riechen nach gar nix mehr und die Tutti F. ein bißchen lösen sich aber nach 2 St. im Wasser auf. Obwohl die auch Orginal verpackt waren und noch dicht. 
Wie hieß dann dein Verkäufer wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## zander1203 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*



Carphunter0815 schrieb:


> Hallo zander1203
> 
> waren deine wirklich richtig gut? Hatte letzte Saison 2 mal Pelzer Boilies bei ebay ersteigert. Einmal Tutti Frutti und ein mal Nuts. Die Nuts riechen nach gar nix mehr und die Tutti F. ein bißchen lösen sich aber nach 2 St. im Wasser auf. Obwohl die auch Orginal verpackt waren und noch dicht.
> Wie hieß dann dein Verkäufer wenn ich fragen darf?



ich habe jetzt schon  6 säcke  in den letzten jahren bestellt  und die waren immer top 
aber da gibt es auch noch die masterbait (glaube  so geschrieben ) boilies die sind  auch gut die hatte ein frend  von mir  schon  die sind  dann selbstgerollte aber auch top 
mfg marcel


----------



## seeteufel2 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

hi 
eure ibay boilies taugen das heimtragen nicht 
nur billigzutaten  ek kilo 43 cent 
mfg


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Sowohl Pelzer, als auch Masterbaits konnten mich nicht überzeugen. Einfache Readys bestehen oftmals nur aus billigem Weizenmehl, Zellstoff, Farbe, Flavour und Konservierungsmitteln. Dann nehmt doch die DD Boilies, die Pilkman bereits erwähnt hat. Die Dinger fangen und enthalten bessere Inhaltsstoffe. 
Ausserdem könnt ihr euch nicht sicher sein, ob die ebay Ware frisch ist.


----------



## meckpomm (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Moin

Ist schon interessant, was manche Leute hier an hintergrundwissen zu haben scheinen. Also ich kenne von keinen einzigen Fertigboilie die zusammensetzung und ihr kennt sogar Ek-Preise der Zutaten? Was werden denn wohl 3 kilo Boilies kosten die Gerlinger für 8,9 verkauft, inklusive Produktion und Mehrwertsteuer?
Karpfenangeln ist nicht schwer und wenn man einem Karpfen einen Kleisterboilie vorwirft wird er ihn ins Maul nehmen, ganz einfach. Wenn ihr auf Kleisterboilies nix gefangen habt, dann kann es u.U. auch daran liegen dass gar kein Fisch da war. Wie A.Little schon früher schrieb, das wichtigste ist das vertrauen in einen Köder, aber heute kann man ja einen Köder schon nach 2 Tagen beurteilen.

MfG Rene


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

@ meckpomm: Leider weiß ich die ungefähre Zusammensetzung von dem Standardboilie eines bekannten Herstellers und ich würde mich doch sehr wundern, wenn ähnliche Kleisterboilies aus ganz anderen Inhaltstoffen bestehen würden. Den EK weiß ich aber nicht. #6
Gefangen habe ich schon auf die miesesten Billigboilies, die man für 3 Euro pro KG bekommt. Karpfen fressen auch jeden Sch...
Weitaus besser gefangen habe ich mit selbstgemachten Boilies und hochwertigen Readys. 
Deshalb rate ich den Gewässern, Karpfen und Fangerfolgen zuliebe von bunten Kleisterboilies ab.


----------



## angler2 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Hi punkarpfen,

aus welchen Zutaten stellst Du Deine selbstgerollten Boilies her ? Woher weißt Du, daß in den teureren Boilies die besseren
Zutaten sind ?


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Meine Mixe sind sehr unterschiedlich, enthalten aber keine Wunderzutaten. Sie bestehen aus Fischmehlen, Vogelfuttersorten usw. 
Leider enthalten teure Boilies nicht unbedingt gute Zutaten. Offensichtlich miese Boilies sehen für mich so aus: Bunt, sehr feine, gleichmäßige Zusammensetzung, künstlicher Geruch und perverser oder gar kein Geschmack. 
Ein Gegenbeispiel (dafür kann mir Keule eigentlich ein Bier spendieren): Bei Blacklabelbaits werden die Readys aus den Mixen hergestellt, die man auch zum Selberdrehen kaufen kann. Mit seinen Sinnen erkennt man recht schnell, dass da hochwertige Zutaten ,wie Nussmehle, Fischmehle (je nach Sorte) usw. enthalten sind. Auf der Homepage kann man auch sehen, wie die Boilies hergestellt werden. In der Regel stellen die meisten kleinen Boiliefirmen recht hochwertige Baits her. 
Als grobe Richtwerte, um einen guten Boilie zu erkennen:
1. Er sollte eine natürliche Farbe haben (natürliche Farbstoffe, wie Robin Red sind natürlich OK).
2. Er sollte eine eher grobe Struktur haben.
3. Er sollte so schmecken wie er riecht.


----------



## seeteufel2 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

hi
3. Er sollte so schmecken wie er riecht.
haste schon probiert
mfg


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Ja, sicher. Aber lutschen reicht.


----------



## k1ng (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Also ich kaue auf den Boilies rum, um zu testen ob sie gut sind
Es gbit 2 Sorten sehr gut schmecken
Top Secret: Wildkirsche
Concept 4 you: Roasted Peanut


----------



## Vertico (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Hi Grüßt euch !

ich will ja keine werbung machen aber am ersten samstag im märz ist bei der N.B. Angelsport in Hallstadt (Bamberg) Hausmesse da bekommt ihr super knödel für 40 euros 15kg in dem dreh,und partikel sind auch super billig könnt ihr sogar übers internet bestelln, hab mit den knödel super gefangen, sind nicht bitte und du läufst auch nicht grün an wenn du sie selber
probierst


----------



## seeteufel2 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

hi
ich probier lieber die mit hanf
mfg|supergri:k:k


----------



## angler2 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Mahlzeit  !!!


Doch Spaß beiseite. Ich hab da meine Probleme Euren Ausführungen zuzustimmen. Bei menschlichen Nahrungsmitteln werden immer wieder Tests durchgeführt bei denen die Tedenz ist, daß die Testpersonen nicht in der Lage sind die Qualität der
Nahrung durch sinnliche Wahrnehmung festzustellen. Deshalb glaube ich auch nicht, daß dies bei Boilies möglich ist. Um einen
Qualitätsunterschied festellen zu können müßte man die Boilies
in einem Labor analysieren lassen. 
Ich denke uns Anglern werden von den Herstellern Boilies vorgesetzt, die in erster Linie uns als Käufer ansprechen und erst an zweiter Stelle den Karpfen ! Und je höher der Preis für
eine Boiliesorte umsomehr muß diese den Käufer ansprechen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Es wurden von Airlinghaus et.al. Boilies auf ihre Inhaltsstoffe untersucht. Die Ergebnisse waren natülich sehr unterschiedlich. 
Durch Geschmackstests kann man natürlich keine genaue Nährwertanalyse durchführen, aber man kann so schon einmal den groben Mist herausfiltern.


----------



## Carphunter0815 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Hallo vertico
hast du schon mit einer Sorte von Carp systems Boilies geangelt?
Was kannst du denn da empfehlen?


----------



## meckpomm (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Moin Chris

Ja und weil Dr. Robert A., ich glaub das war eher der Michael Niehaus, die Boilies untersucht hat wird jeder der den artikel gelesen hat zum Spezialisten was Boiliezusammensetzung angeht? Ich glaub so leicht wird man nicht zum Fischereibiologen. In der Studie kamen auch interessante Ergebnisse zum vorschein was teure Marken angeht, das sollte man auch erwähnen.
Und nur weil BLB die Mix verwendet die man auch kaufen kann muss es noch nicht viel heißen.
Grundsätzlich sehe ich Boiliehändler nicht unbedingt als Fischereibiologen an, sondern nur als Angler die ihr Hobby zum Berufgemacht haben und in der Boilieherstellung erfahrung haben. Mehr nicht. Fertigboilies haben ganz einfach den Vorteil, dass man sich mühe spart selbst zu rollen.

MfG Rene


----------



## Pilkman (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Moin Rene,

dann frag ich doch mal im Umkehrschluss, warum Du dir die Mühe machst und selbst Deine Boilies rollst.
Und nicht einfach irgendwelche Fertigmurmeln aufs Haar ziehst und versuchst, Karpfen zu fangen?


----------



## meckpomm (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Moin

Weil ich Student bin und ständig Langeweile habe.:q Nein weil ich dann wirklich weiss was drin ist. Das soll nicht heißen, dass das was ich reinmache unbedingt von Fischereibiologischer Sicht sinnvoll ist. Das behaupte ich nicht, aber das kann eigentlich kaum jemand von seinen Ködern behaupten, ein Großteil der Boiliehändler auch nicht. Deshalb hab ich ja auch oben schon was von Vertrauen geschrieben. Womit ich aber ein Problem habe ist, wenn man Qualität von Boilies am Preis oder einzelnen Firmen festmacht und dies Anfängern so verkaufen will. Auch finde ich es albern einen guten Boilie daran zu erkennen, dass er genauso schmeckt wie er riecht, das zeugt eigentlich schon von Unkenntnis, weil die Sensorik bei Karpfen ganz anders aufgebaut ist...

MfG Rene


----------



## Pilkman (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Okay, bin der Begründung kann man leben! #6 :m

Im Endeffekt zeigen die meisten Äußerungen - wie auch von Dir - warum viele keine Fertigmurmeln angeln, sondern selbst rollen: Weil man dann weiss, was drin ist. Umgekehrt weiss man das mit wirklicher Sicherheit bei den Fertigmurmeln nicht.

Trotzdem läßt der Preis und die Optik schon einen Rückschluss in der Hinsicht zu, dass kunterbunte Glattboilies z.B. für 2 oder 3 Euro das Kilo eigentlich nur sche*sse sein können, bei teureren Fertigboilies ist zumindest vom rein praktischen die Möglichkeit gegeben, dass hochwertigere Inhaltstoffe verarbeitet wurden. Was natürlich nicht heissen muss, dass das dann tatsächlich auch der Fall ist.


----------



## meckpomm (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Moin

Naja nur weil in der Struktur eines Boilies einige Körner zu erkennen sind macht noch lange keinen guten Köder. Das sag nix über die Löslichkeit der Inhaltstoffe aus, also kann ein glatter Boilie attraktiver sein als ein durchfurchter MehrkornBoilie. 

MfG Rene


----------



## Pilkman (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> ... naja nur weil in der Struktur eines Boilies einige Körner zu erkennen sind macht noch lange keinen guten Köder. Das sag nix über die Löslichkeit der Inhaltstoffe aus, also kann ein glatter Boilie attraktiver sein als ein durchfurchter MehrkornBoilie. ...



Das wollte ich mit meinem Post auch nicht sagen. 

Wie Du schon sagst, grobe Bestandteile sagen rein gar nichts über die Löslichkeit der Inhaltstoffe aus. Sie vergrößern lediglich die effektive Oberfläche, die mit dem Wasser in Konkakt tritt. Insbesondere dann, wenn sich diese groben Bestandteile aus der Oberfläche herauslösen.


----------



## meckpomm (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Ja genau und da kommen wir dann zu einem Punkt, an dem man doch merkt, dass man mit Selbstgerollten besser fährt, weil wie sich die Zutaten im Wasser lösen ist ja halbwegs bekannt. Was aber nicht bedeuten soll, dass wasserlösliche Zutaten immer auf Fische wirken. Bei Fertigboilies und auch Fertigmixen weiss man es ganz einfach nicht. Aber hierbei geht es ausdrücklich um die Atraktivität des Köders, es wird sicher auch wasserunlösliche Bestandteile geben, die ein Karpfen benötigt.

MfG Rene


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Sicherlich kann ein Fertigboilie kaum mit einem guten Homemade Boilie konkurieren. Ein Boilie muss auch keine vollwertige Nahrung darstellen. Es ist nur eine Nahrungsergänzung, die für den Karpfen attraktiv sein sollte.
Bei diesem Thread geht es aber um gute und günstige Fertigboilies. Mit meinen Tipps wollte ich nur Einsteigern zeigen, wie sie ohne Labor einen guten von einem schlechten Fertigboilie unterscheiden können. Das das natürlich nur grobe Richtwerte sind ist klar. Auch den Geschmack halt ich dabei für wichtig. Ein Fruchtboilie, der einfach nur bitter schmeckt, ist mit Sicherheit kein toller Köder. Weiterhin hat man zu einem  "abgeschmecktem Köder" mehr Vertrauen.
Der Vorteil von kleinen Baitfirmen ist, dass sie meist angeben, was in dem Boilie ist. Diese Köder kommen einem Selbstgemacheten näher und bieten oft mehr für das Geld als die der großen Baitfirmen. 
@ Rene: Dann mach doch mal Vorschläge, wie ein Einsteiger einen guten von einem schlechten Fertigboilie unterscheiden soll. Ich glaub der Airlinghaus ist sogar schon Prof. Dr. ;-)
Es besteht ausserdem ein großer Unterschied zwischen hochwertig und teuer.


----------



## meckpomm (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Moin

Wieso sollte ich mir anmaßen hier Köderempfehlungen zu machen, dazu kenne ich den Markt nicht gut genug und würde meiner eigenen Aussage wiedersprechen, ich bin auch keine Fischereibiologe! Selbst Robert oder Michael haben in dem angeführten Artikel keine Boilies oder Firmen empfohlen und die hätte mit sicherheit die Fähigkeiten dazu, aber auch nur aus Fischereibiologischer Sicht, was der Karpfen nachher draus macht weiß niemand.
Wieso soll ein Köder der dir bitter schmeckt nicht gut sein? Schmeckst du auch andere entscheidendere Inhaltsstoffe heraus? Das wäre echt genial...

MfG Rene

MfG Rene


----------



## angler2 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Ich denke wir sollten einmal den Begriff "günstig" und "gut" näher deffinieren. Ab welchem Preis ist ein Boilie günstig - ich denke ab 3,-- Euro abwärts pro Kilo. So nun müssen wir eigentlich nur noch den Begriff gut näher beschreiben.
Für mich ist ein guter Boilie in erster Linie der, der fängt ! Ich habe in meinem Anglerleben schon viele verschiedene Boiliesorten (teure und günstige) und von verschiedenen Herstellern gefischt und konnte keinen Unterschied von der Fängigkeit feststellen. Zum Thema selbstgerollte Boilies möchte
ich meine Zweifel anmelden, daß man genau weiß was in dem Boilie ist. Die einzelne Zutaten, klar die sind bekannt, aber wie sieht es mit der Qualität dieser Zutaten aus ??? Ich denke dies ist nicht unbedingt nachzuvollziehen. Es fängt schon bei den Eiern an, sind die gekauften wirklich noch frisch ? Hat der Landwirt die Hühner mit Medikamente behandelt ? Wurden die
Hühner mit Mais oder mit Fischmehl gefüttert ? Und so weiter ...
Dieses Spiel kann man mit allen Zutaten machen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

ich habe nicht von konkreten Empfehlungen gesprochen, sondern von Kriterien, woran man einen guten Fertigboilie erkennen kann. Meine Vorschläge sind sicher nur grobe Richtwerte, die aber einen Großteil der Spreu vom Weizen trennen sollten. 
Auch ohne Studium der Fischereibiologie sollte man in derLage sein zwischen guten und schlechten Ködern zu unterscheiden. Sollte man sich zu sehr auf ernährungswissenschaftliche Erkentnisse versteifen, würde man nur noch mit Karpfenpelletts angeln #6. Denn diese bringen einen weitaus höheren Gewichtszuwachs, als Boilies.
Die Ergebniss haben lediglich die Nährwertzusammensetzung der Boilies gezeigt. Die Rückschlüsse dazu wurden dem Leser überlassen. 
Zu dem Geschmackstest: steck dir mal eine bunte Kitkugel in den Mund. :v
Danach kannst du ja einen deiner Boilies probieren. Der wird nicht unbedingt lecker sein, aber geschmacklich wirst du da wohl Unterschiede erkennen. #6


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Moin

Manchmal glaub ich wir machen um den Boilie als solchem zuviel Hokuspokus. Was nutzt der beste Boilie wenn er falsch angeboten wird , an der falschen Stelle liegt usw..?? Ist der dann automatisch  gleich schlecht??

Wenn der Fisch nicht da ist oder kein Hunger hat, kannste anbinden was de willst, er beißt nicht!Und wenn er da ist und Hunger hat beißt er auf alles     was am Haken hängt.

Man wir haben uns mal an einem Gewässer die Mühe gemacht ein Boilie zu finden der nicht fängig ist. Da haben die Fischen auf alles rund um die Uhr gebissen. Beim nächsten Mal , am selben Gewässer , hab ich ne ganze Woche lang nur eineneinzigen Biß gehabt.
Und das soll alles nur am Boilie gelegen haben?? Wohl kaum!


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Sicher Gunnar. Vor allem der Platz entscheidet. Aber Karpfenangler machen ohnehin viel Hokuspokus. Da finde ich es nahliegender sich mit dem Köder zu befassen, als mit irgendwelchen Taschen für Taschen.


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Auch da ist wieder was wahres drann Chris. Wenn ich an den ganzen Klimbim denke das wir Karpfenangler so haben.................. Aber das ist die nächste unendliche Geschichte...............Mann macht sich eben über alles (un)wichtige so seine Gedanken. Vor allem dann wenns mal wieder nichts gebissen hat.


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*



Gunnar N. schrieb:


> Wenn der Fisch nicht da ist oder kein Hunger hat, kannste anbinden was de willst, er beißt nicht!Und wenn er da ist und Hunger hat beißt er auf alles     was am Haken hängt.




also erstmal möchte ich mich  anschließen: "Für mich ist ein guter Boilie in erster Linie der, der fängt !"
als ich zum kugel-drehen angefangen habe hatte ich den wunsch den billigsten köder fängig zu machen...das war nicht mehr als fischmehl, grieß, milchpulver und sojamehl...

und dann haben wir den direkten vergleich gemacht: unsere bis dahin fängigsten readys gegen die billigkugeln....ich muss sagen ich weiß seit dem dass ich lieber stunden in der kücher verbinge als stunden am wasser mit der hälfte fisch....

klar, wenn kein fisch da ist oder nicht fressen will ist es ohnehin egal womit ich angle..aber wenn sie fressen macht es einen großen unterschied welche kugeln du fischt, vor allem bei längeren sessions... 

kriegt ein karpfen vom fressen der roten glatt-murmeln verstopfung oder durchfall, so wird er sie nicht mehr fressen doer den platz wo er sie gefressen hat nicht mehr aufsuchen...wir menschen essen ja auch nicht den selben sch*** 2 mal...! |evil: 

also ich denke mir immer, das worauf ich beim angeln am meisten wert lege ist meine montage....alles ab dem blei bis zum köder! 
ich hab nix von weitwurfstangen wenn die montage den fisch nicht hakt oder der boilie den fisch nicht zum fressen animiert...
da ist es danns chade um die zeit die ich am wasser verbringe...|uhoh: 

in diesem sinne |supergri


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Meine Prioritäten sind: 
1. Platz
2. Köder
3. Montage


----------



## meckpomm (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Moin

Es geht hier nicht um irgendwelche Prioritäten, sondern um Empfehlungen für einen guten und günstigen Boilie. Kann ja sein, Chris, dass das nur grobe Anhaltspunkte sein sollen, aber selbst jemand der schon ein wenig länger auf Karpfen fischt und schon einige Boilies am Haar hatte, kann damit keine Köder beurteilen und dann soll ein Anfänger los und einen Boilie aussuchen?
Das mit dem Geschmacksvergleich bringt doch auch nix, man kann doch keine Fisch-Kleisterboilie mit meinen Fisch-Selbstgemachten vergleichen, weil die zusammensetzung ganz anders ist. Selbst wenn du Scopex zweier bekannter Firmen vergleichst wirst du gravierende Unterschiede schmecken. Ich habe auf den Messen schon soviele Boilies gegessen, auch fischige, und es geht mir immer noch gut.

MfG Rene


----------



## punkarpfen (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Moin Rene,
das mit den Prioritäten bezog sich auf das Posting von Fischerspezi. 
Eine exakte Bewertung bzw. Analyse von Readys ist ohne großen Umstand nicht möglich. Das bezieht sich sowohl auf Boilies, als auch auf die Lebensmittel, die wir täglich zu uns nehmen. Um dort zu erkennen, was gut und was schlecht ist, verlassen wir uns auf unsere Sinne. Das diese Sinne durch Aromen und Geschmacksverstärker getäuscht werden können ist klar. Dennoch bin ich davon überzeugt, dass ein Anfänger, der alle seine Sinne einsetzt einen bessseren Boilie, von den Fensterkitboilies unterscheiden kann. Du hast ja selbst gesagt, dass man geschmacklich einen Fertigboilie nicht mit einem Selbstgemachten vergleichen kann. Selbstgemachte schmecken irgendwie "natürlicher". Readys dagegen oftmals nur pervers süß oder bitter. Meist schmecken die nicht mal nach dem Flavour. Viele Billigflavour riechen nur und schmecken nach nichts. Deshalb sollte man den Geschmack nicht vernachlässigen, auch wenn wir nicht mit dem Gaumen eines Karpfen bestückt sind.
Was mich erschüttert hat ist, dass du die Boilies ist !? :v
Ich kaue oder lutsche die nur und spucke die aus.
Allerdings mache ich das nicht bei Blood-Garlic-Monstercrab Murmeln.


----------



## The-Carphunter (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Moins.
Ich meine, dass ein guter Boilie vor allem einen psychologischen Effekt besitzt.
Ich meine, dass es auf jeden Fall besser ist, wenn man sich als Angler Gedanken darüber macht, was in seinem Köder steckt. J*unge* Angler.. besser Hunters, die mit Erfolg Fische fangen wollen ohne dabei die Kühltruhe zu stopfen, und sich dermaßen den Kopf zerbrechen, was in einen guten Boilie kommt, sind Vorreiter des Umdenkens.
Ich meine außerdem, dass es sehr positiv ist, wenn man darüber nachdenkt, was man gerade ins Wasser kippt. Wenn es einmal so kommen würde, dass es Gewässer gibt, in denen keine Kleisterboilies geworfen werden, eine bessere Entwicklung aufweisen würden, als andere Seen. Karpfen fressen im Endeffekt alles und somit auch irgendwann die Kleisterkugeln, leider.
Wenn jetzt alle "Carphunters" einer "neuen Genration" ankommen und sagen, es ist nicht richtig irgendwelche Kugeln Kiloweise ins Wasser zu kippen, ebenso wie Zentnerweise Mais u.a. Partikel, dann wäre man schon sehr weit. Schließlich macht man sich heute viel mehr Gedanken darüber, wie man mit der Natur umgehen muss, damit sie auch noch in 100Jahren so ist, wie man sie jetzt an noch nicht zerstörten Gewässern vorfindet.
Sie zu schützen und zu achten sollte höchste Priorität haben, wenn man am Wasser sitzt. Ab und zu einen Fisch zu entnehmen ist dabei kein Verbrechen... nur in Maßen und nicht in Massen!!
Besser gesagt, das Umdenken zur Erháltung der Natur und der Verhinderrung des weiteren globalen Erwärmens beginnt schon bei der Angelei mit den richtigen Boilies. 
Aus diesem Grund und weil ich sehr naturverbunden bin, rate ich jedem Kaarpfenangler dazu, sich entweder gute Boilies zu kaufen bzw. sie selber zu drehen, damit man sieht, was in dem Boilie drin steckt und was ich da ins Wasser "kippe". Und nur aus eigener innerer Überzeugung fische ich keine fertig-billig-Kleisterboilies mehr, auch wenn sie fangen...
I have a dream that one day every carp angler will catch each fish with selfmade and original to the nature orientated boilies.
I have a dream...

Mfg, Denny #h 

p.s. Das Denken beginnt im Kopf.


----------



## punkarpfen (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Ich glaube der Qualitätsgedanke bei den Boilies ist bei alten Anglern genauso ausgeprägt. Ich glaube nicht, dass man da Unterschiede bei der Altersgruppe machen kann.


----------



## The-Carphunter (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Darüber lässt sich bestimmt streiten. Jedenfalls habe ich es schon gesehen, dass einige vom Stamm "Ich entnehme der Natur, was ich will" am Wasser oft sehr rabiat vorgehen.
Bei Junganglern, natürlich auch für 20+, lässt sich im Anfangsstadium noch viel biegen. Meines Erachten sehen heute einige Jungangler die Zusammenhänge viel komplexer, weil man es in der Schule so lernt...
Und wenn Karpfencracks im Alter von "Ich nehme mal meinen Sohn mit zum Nachtangeln" diese Zusammenhänge erklären können, dann is da nix falsch; eher von Vorteil!
Es gibt aber auch ältere Herrschaften, die, weil sie sehr viel Zeit haben, oft angeln gehen, viel ins Wasser werfen, weil "Viel hilft viel", ihr Fische fangen und wenn diese auch noch das Maß haben, mitgenommen werden. Nach dem Motto: Der 40er Karpfen passt gut in den  Topf und jeden Sonntag ist Karpfentag. ^^
Dennoch können 5% derjenigen Angler den restlichen ziemlichen Ärger machen, wenn es zwar relativ viele, dafür aber nur sehr kleine "Teiche" (1-2ha) gibt. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema...

Schließlich hat selbst meine Mutsch damals Karpfen mit der Pose und Teig gefangen, wobei man den Teig auch selbst hergestellt hat. Anfüttern? Damals noch bei uns unbekannt^^
Aber heute gibt es ja sogar schon Teig zu kaufen. Ohjee!! wo sind wir nur hingekommen...

Wie gesagt, gute Boilies, am besten selbstgebastelte, stärken das Vertrauen und wenn man dann noch fängt, ist dies besser als jeder fertig Boilie.
Gruß, Denny


----------



## angler2 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Hallo "The-Carphunter",
Hallo Boardies,

das "Readies" das Wasser mehr belasten, wie "Selfmades" ist doch nicht wirklich Dein Ernst ?
Wo ich Dir recht geben kann, ist, daß die Menge die gefüttert wird dem Gewässer anzupassen ist, da ansonsten durch Überfütterung der Nitrit/Nitratgehalt eines Gewässers ansteigt.
Doch denke ich, daß die meisten Karpfenangler die Boiliemenge
dem Gewässer anpassen - schon dem Fangerfolg zuliebe !
Wie ich in meinem vorherigen Posting schon erwähnt habe, find
ich es vermessen zu behaupten, daß man weiß was in seinen "Selfmades" steckt. Wie willst Du wissen, daß z.B. das Birdfood,
daß Du Deinem Boilie zuführst kein Spritzmittel oder sonstige
schädliche Bestandteile enthält ? Daß das Hühnerei kein Antibiotika oder Hormone enthält ? 
Ich denke die einzigen Argumente die für "Selfmades" sprechen,
sind der Spaß die eigenen Boilies zu machen und das man das Rezept so wählen kann, daß niemand mit den absolut gleichen Boilies fischt ! Alle anderen Argumente für "Selfmades" lassen sich nicht beweisen !!!

Viele Grüße


----------



## meckpomm (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Moin

Also ich denke wir sollten hier nicht zu moralaposteln werden, wenn man bedenkt was Denny an anderer Stelle schon zum aktiven umkippen von Totholz(gemeint war das anlegen von Angelstellen) gesagt hat, dann ist das hier eine Farce. Robert Arlinghaus geht in seinem Buch auch auf die Anfüttermenge ein.
Ich halte mich mit meinen Futtermengen auch eher zurück, ganz einfach weil ich bei meiner Art der Angelei beurteilen kann wann es zeit ist zu füttern, nämlich wenn der Platz leer ist.
Anfüttern gab es früher bei uns auch schon, ich musste in den Schulferien als 8Jähriger immer mit einem kleinen Eimer Kartoffeln los und für meinen Vater die Karpfen anfüttern. Von der Menge haben wir nicht mehr gefüttert als heute und vermutlich hätten wir damals sogar noch mehr füttern können.
Das ist allerdings ein Themengebiet in dem es keine Pauschalen ansätze gibt!

Mfg Rene


----------



## The-Carphunter (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Moin

Wenn ich es ganz einfach betrachte und darüber nachdenke, warum unsere Karpfen jetzt so sind, wie wir sie vorfinden, dann kann man nur ins zweifeln kommen...
Jahrhunderte lang wurde immer nur die Karpfen zur Zucht genommen, die am besten an Masse zulegen konnten, schnell wuchsen und mit dem dämlichsten Futter zurecht kamen. Die Mönche werden damals eh nur, wenn überhaupt, irgendwelches Getreide als Futter genommen haben oder irgendwelche andere Pampe. Also beangeln wir heute die Fische, die in älteren Generationen nur mit billigen "Kohlenhydraten", "Abfallresten" o.a. herangezogen wurden. Aus dem Grund ist der Karpfen an sich nur ein "Mastschwein" und frisst alles, was ihm vor sein Rüsselmaul kommt. 
Deshalb fressen sie ja auch die Boilies, die man sonstewo für 2-3eus kaufen kann, und man fängt auch noch damit!
Trotzdem angelt man lieber mit selbstgedrehten und ausgewogenen Knödeln, weil sie oft besser sind und weil  es außerdem die Natur des Karpfenanglers ist. Wozu brauch man denn ehrlich gesagt eine Anglerliege, Angelzelt, ne tolle Penntüte (Schlafsack  ) usw. aus dem Angelladen für viel Geld, wenn man all dies auch  vieeel billiger bei OBI bekommen kann?? :g 
Natürlich ist da auch der Spaß dabei, wenn man selber rollt und sich die Menge auf 3kg beschränkt...
Außerdem hoffe ich, dass die bekloppte Totholzsache bald vom Tisch ist. Soll der Modder doch lieber im Wald hinter dem Tümpel vermoddern, wo es noch nützlich ist, als wenn es im Wasser vergammelt. Wenn ich sehe, dass in der Nähe für ne Umgehungsstraße hunderte gesunde Bäume nur so gefällt wurden, damit die BMW und Benz Fahrer schneller von A nach B kommen und die LKW schön donnern können, dann ist der Streit um den einen toten, vermodderten Baum am Wasser total blöde.. (äTännchen pleaze! out off topic)
Schön wäre es nur, wenn alle Angler so viel füttern würden, wie es alle anderen in diesem Forum raten. Dann wäre das Angeln um ein vielfaches besser. Nur dumm, dass gerade diese (diese= Massenkipper und Filet-hunter) kein I-net haben!!!
Mfg, Denny#h


----------



## angler2 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Hallo,



> Trotzdem angelt man lieber mit selbstgedrehten und ausgewogenen Knödeln, weil sie oft besser sind und weil es außerdem die Natur des Karpfenanglers ist. Wozu brauch man denn ehrlich gesagt eine Anglerliege, Angelzelt, ne tolle Penntüte (Schlafsack  ) usw. aus dem Angelladen für viel Geld, wenn man all dies auch vieeel billiger bei OBI bekommen kann?? :g


 
Ganz einfach, weil bei der Liege, dem Zelt, usw. die Qualität nachweisbar ist, was bei den Boilies nicht funktioniert.
Wie Du richtig geschrieben hast fangen günstige "Readies" genauso wie "Selfmades" und deshalb denke ich sollte jeder Angler selber entscheiden, mit was er fischt !!!

Viele Grüße


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Offtopic: Totholz ist auch im Wasser nützlich!


----------



## The-Carphunter (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Ja Ja... Out off topic! (äTännchen pleaze / oder wie alle nicht-Sachsen sagen würden: attention please..  )
Die Sache mit dem Totholz war ne völlig andere Geschichte... Natürlich ist es auch sinnvoll, wenn mal ein Stamm mit ein paar Ästen im Wasser liegt (Unterschlupf/Schutz/Laichplatz/...) aber ich rede von echtem Totholz. Das ist dieses, wo man mit seinen kleinen Finger ohne Mühe im Stamm rumbohren kann, weil der Stamm nicht mehr aus Holz, sondern schon fast aus "Holzmehl" besteht. Wenn der ins Wasser fällt, dann zerfluddert der wie ein Softeis in der Sauna :m Auf ordentlichen Holz können sich auch noch Muscheln ansiedeln...
So nun zum Thema:
Im allgemeinen würde ich mich deshalb, weil es den Konflikt zwischen hochwertigen Boilies und "Readies" gibt, dann eher der Meinung von Herrn Plickat anschließen.
Wie ich seinem Buch ("Modernes Karpfenangeln") entnehmen, konnte der fischt er im Frühjahr und im Herbst lieber mit etwas "deftigen" Boilies, sprich Fischmehl und viele Proteine/ Nähstoffe, und im Sommer, wenn es eh zu warm ist, eher "Readies", weil diese aus biolog. Sicht für den Karpfen besser sind...(im Sommer ist Sauerstoff knapper: für die Umsetzung von Protein zu Energie muss der Carp erstmal körpereigene Energie aufwenden, wozu er widerrum 02 benötigt -> deshalb gleich Kohlenhydrat Boilies füttern; in Maßen; welche er gleich "verbrennen" kann, wobei er weniger 02 verbraucht)
Ich glaube, dass dies ein guter Kompromiss ist. Trotzdem würde ich beide Arten trotzdem noch selbst rollen, da man letztendlich trotzdem besser bescheid wees, was drin iss in den Kugeln!
Warum nicht für den Sommer einen Kohlenhydrat-Boilie basteln und zu diesem etwas Green Lippes Mussel Mehl geben?? So hätte man ne Kugel, die gut duftet, fressbar ist und fische fängt.  
Oder??


----------



## cansahin (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

hallo kauf dir doch zum fischen preiswertere boilies und zum füttern billige futter boilies zumn füttern so machs ich und das klappt ich kaufe ungefähr irgendwelche boilies bei ebay ca. 5kg.


----------



## punkarpfen (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*



cansahin schrieb:


> hallo kauf dir doch zum fischen preiswertere boilies und zum füttern billige futter boilies zumn füttern so machs ich und das klappt ich kaufe ungefähr irgendwelche boilies bei ebay ca. 5kg.


Satzzeichen sind nicht ganz nutzlos!
Inhaltlich ist das Murks. #d 
Das Futter soll die Karpfen anlocken und nicht zum :vbringen. Futter und Köder müssen von gleich (hoher) Qualität sein.


----------



## Pilkman (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*



cansahin schrieb:


> hallo kauf dir doch zum fischen preiswertere boilies und zum füttern billige futter boilies zumn füttern so machs ich und das klappt ich kaufe ungefähr irgendwelche boilies bei ebay ca. 5kg.



Ich wunder mich schon, warum dieser Vorschlag noch nicht früher gekommen ist....... :q :q :q

... aber mal ehrlich: Du willst die Fische mit Billigmurmeln anlocken, diese sollen sie fressen, diese sollen sie am Platz halten und dann sollen sie Deinen 20-Euro-pro-Kilo-Super-lecker-Hakenköder aufnehmen? |kopfkrat
Umgekehrt würde das mehr Sinn machen, hmm?  
Denn der Hakenköder hat wie der Name schon sagt einen HAKEN, sprich wenn das Rig gut arbeitet, sollte der Fisch keine große Möglichkeit haben zu entscheiden - er sollte statt dessen hängen.

Dann lieber wie Punkarpfen schon gesagt hat mit geqollenen Partikeln bei füttern. Mais, Hanf, Taubenfutter etc.

EDIT: Chris war schneller  :EDITENDE


----------



## MrTom (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*



cansahin schrieb:


> hallo kauf dir doch zum fischen preiswertere boilies und zum füttern billige futter boilies zumn füttern


Eher umgekehrt wärs richtig.
mfg Thomas


----------



## MrTom (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*



MrTom schrieb:


> Eher umgekehrt wärs richtig.
> mfg Thomas


Jaja, es wurde schon erwähnt, ich fühle mich auch schuldig:q 
mfg Thomas


----------



## Pilkman (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*



MrTom schrieb:


> Jaja, es wurde schon erwähnt, ich fühle mich auch schuldig:q
> mfg Thomas



Moin Thomas,

das kommt davon, wenn man ganz eifrig auf den "Antworten"-Button klickt und sich dann erstmal ´n Käffchen machen geht, nä?! :q :m


----------



## Winne (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

...wirst lachen, hab ich mir auch gedacht 
Wenn die Fische Probleme mit der Verdauung bekommen, und sich die Wampe krümmt, stellen se´s Fressen ein, nehmen also auch nicht mehr deinen Hookbait.
Weniger ist oft mehr - Qualität statt Quantität.
Gruß Winne


----------



## MrTom (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Moin Thomas,
> 
> das kommt davon, wenn man ganz eifrig auf den "Antworten"-Button klickt und sich dann erstmal ´n Käffchen machen geht, nä?! :q :m


Nix Kaffee, ich bin schwer am Pokern:vik: 
mfg Thomas


----------



## Pilkman (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*



MrTom schrieb:


> Nix Kaffee, ich bin schwer am Pokern:vik: ...



Alles klar... #6 :q


----------



## MrTom (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Un ganz nebenbei mach tu ich noch ein paar Würstchen für den Wauwau bauen, ich bin heute richtig schwer beschäftigt.
http://img87.*ih.us/img87/8145/200701240110ij3.jpg
mfg Thomas


----------



## punkarpfen (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Lecker!


----------



## angler2 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*



> Un ganz nebenbei mach tu ich noch ein paar Würstchen für den Wauwau bauen, ich bin heute richtig schwer beschäftigt.


 
Bei unserem Thema hätte ich jetzt an eine neue Sorte "Selfmades" gedacht ! |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Viele Grüße


----------



## MrTom (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Lecker!


Drinne ist Lunge, Leber, Euter und Rinderhack-immer noch lecker|supergri ???
mfg Thomas


----------



## The-Carphunter (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Hallo...
Ich habe jetzt mal ne Frage, wo mich die Antwort doch sehr interessiert. Welche Auswirkungen haben eigentlich Konservierungsstoffe im Boilie in Betracht auf die Attraktivität für den Karpfen????
Schließlich sind ja alle gekauften Boilies, egal ob teuer oder billig, mit Konservierern versehen und fangen... #c 
In der menschl. Nahrung stecken ehh unendlich viele chem. Konservierer drin und wir essen es trotzdem!
Da liegt es doch auch nahe beim Selbstrollen etwas Konservierungsstoff dazuzugeben, vor allem wenn man nicht die Möglichkeit hat, große Portionen einzufrieren...
Ich würde mich auf gute Antworten sehr freuen. 
Gruß, Denny


----------



## Karpfen91 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

moin,
konservierer wirken sich mit sicherheit nicht positiv auf deinen fang aus.is halt reine cheimie. das man keine nicht konserviereten boilies kaufen kann stimmt nicht ganz. es gibt die sogenanntenten freezerbaits, die wie der name schon sagt eingefroren werden müssen (die werde ich mir dieses jahr zulegen, kann dann ja berichten). also wenn du deine boilies selber rollst und die möglichkeit hast sie einzufrieren lass die konservierer weg.


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

hast du schon mal eine banane oder orange oder sowaas direkt gepflückt von baum/palme?? die sind zwar ein wenig braun, dafür haben wir mitteleuropäer keine ahnung wie so was schmecken soll...die banane in europa muss genau xx cm lang sein und yy° krümmung haben...dann darf sie in die EU eingeführt werden...also sind wir eigentlich selber schuld wenn wir lauter konserviertes und genmanipuliertes zeug bekommen...

ich bin fest der überzeugung: je natürlicher, desto fängiger...
miche mal einfach grieß mit gutem fischmehl und fischöl....
das ist der billigste boilie der mir einfällt und fängt noch immer besser als die meisten readys....warum wohl?


----------



## angler2 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*



> ich bin fest der überzeugung: je natürlicher, desto fängiger...
> miche mal einfach grieß mit gutem fischmehl und fischöl....
> das ist der billigste boilie der mir einfällt und fängt noch immer besser als die meisten readys....warum wohl?


 
Ich denke diese Aussage ist nicht zu beweisen !!!

Viele Grüße


----------



## The-Carphunter (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Sind denn nicht etwa alle Lebensmittelkonservierer geschmacksneutral? Schließlich sind sie ja fast in allen Lebensmittel drin und wir merken sie nicht...
Wenn ich sehr teure Boilies von bekannten Firmen kaufe und durch deren top Zusammensetzung fange, dann ist den Karpfen der Konservierer doch auch wurscht... Oder??
Das mit den eingefrorenen Kugeln ist so ne Sache. Die muss man beim Kauf bestimmt auch selbst abholen und einige Kühltaschen mit sich rumschleppen. Wenn ich jetzt noch in den Winterferien vor hätte, die Kugeln für die ganze Saison zu rollen, dann würde das Gefrierfach niee reichen #c 
Ist Streitthema... Wer wees es besser??
Mfg, Denny |rolleyes


----------



## seeteufel2 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

hi nehmt caliumsorbat
das verhindert das sie nicht schimmeln  kommt aus der lebensmittelindustrie das nehmen wir auch für unsere und wir machen 500kilo die woche die konnten wir garnicht einfrieren 
mfg


----------



## punkarpfen (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Ein Beispiel, was jeder selbst ausprobieren kann: Geht in den Supermarkt und kauft euch 2 mal Käsekuchen. Ein Käsekuchen sollte aus dem Gefrierfach sein (ohne Konservierungsmittel). Ein anderer sollte ein abgepacker und ungekühlter Kuchwen sein (mit Konservierungsmitteln). 
Probiert diese beiden Kuchen und ihr werdet einen Unterschied schmecken. Vergleichsweise könnt ihr Muttis Käsekuchen auch noch testen.
Sicherlich sind diese Tests nicht komplett auf Karpfen und Boilies übertragen, aber es gibt da doch einige Parallelen.


----------



## punkarpfen (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

@ Seeteufel: Letztens waren es noch 50 Kg pro Woche. Macht sich die neue Baitgun so bemerkbar.#6


----------



## seeteufel2 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

jaaaaaaaaaaa
und zweiten verkaufen wir die teile 
mfg


----------



## Karpfen91 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

es ist kein problem die boilies nach dem kauf mal für 1-2 stunden uneingefroren zu lagern. wenn du keine möglichkeit siehst sie einzufrieren kannst du die boilies auch trocknen.


----------



## The-Carphunter (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Wie weit trocknen? Mir ist zwar schon klar, dass ein gut durchgetrockneter Keks ewig haltbar bleibt, aber ich will am Ende doch keine Boilies haben, die sau hart sind...
Wie sah das eigentlich mit der Salzhaltung aus? Werden dann die Kugeln nicht auch steinhart, wenn ihnen das Wasser völlig entzogen wird, oder wie? 
Na ja, ich würde ja am liebsten die Boilies fein säuberlich eintüten (am besten einschweißen), irgendwie haltbar bekommen, so dass ich kurz vor dem Angeln schnell ne Tüte raushole und ab ans Wasser kurve...
Nicht, dass ich im Sommer bei Vollhitze ne Woche am Wasser sitze, mir die Boilies, da alle offen sind und zirkulieren sollten (??) entweder völlig austrocken, verschimmeln, modern oder von Füchsen geklaut werden, weil die so lecker riechen!! Außerdem hasse ich Lebensmittel-Motten/Fliegen/Käfer/Würmer und anders Gerätze, dass es auch in meinen Luftdichten Hartmaiseimer geschafft hat!!
Denny |rolleyes 

p.s. das mit den Füchsen habe ich schon einmal in McPomm erlebt! Chicken Meat Boilies  fanden die ganz lecker und rückten uns nich mehr von der Pelle... gerade Chicken Meat!!


----------



## punkarpfen (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Die Boilies einfach in einen Sack (Karpfensack o.Ä.) tun und an einen Baum hängen. Dann kommen die Füchse da nicht ran.
@ Carphunter: Such mal nach der Mikrowellen - Methode (Microwaves). ich glaube das ist was für dich.


----------



## The-Carphunter (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Ja, das klingt ganz gut! Die Microwaves wären da schon ganz praktisch und eigentlich genau das, was ich suche. 
Nur habe ich auch folgendes gelesen (z.T. hier im Board):
a) die Schweißnaht bekommt Löcher und die Tüte wird undicht
b) die Boilies sollen teilweise nicht ganz durchgaren (die in der Mitte liegen bleiben teilw. roh)
c) es enstehen Floater... |uhoh: 
d) unbedingt vakuumieren??
e) einige hatten trotzdem Schimmelspuren.. na ja, wer wees, wie die gearbeitet haben

Möglicherweise werde ich dann normal kochen, guut trocknen, einschweißen und ab in die Tiefkühltruhe  
Mal sehen... Ich informiere mich noch weiter...
Thanks und bye, Denny #h


----------



## Sugar (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Hallo

du kannst die Boilies auch in einem Eimer voll Pellet´s legen.
So mach ich es bei längeren Ansitzen, sie nehmen dann
ein wenig den Geruch auf und im Wasser löst sich dieser
wieder.

Grüße


----------



## thobi (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

also die murmeln so stark trocknen das sie knüppelhart sind klappt!!!
ewig haltbar und gefangen wird damit auch!!!
sie quellen unter wasser etwas auf und geben auch wieder geruch und geschmack ab!!!
und sie sind anders als andere knödel!!!!!!!#6 
kann ich nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*



The-Carphunter schrieb:


> Möglicherweise werde ich dann normal kochen, guut trocknen, einschweißen und ab in die Tiefkühltruhe
> Mal sehen...



also wenn du eine große tiefkühltruhe hast dann würd ich das auch so machen...da sparst du dir die gedanken an schimmel oder sowas...


----------



## The-Carphunter (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Nabend  
Eine Tiefkühltruhe wäre echt "herrlich edel"! 
Tja, nur leider habe ich keine... Da muss ich mich korrigieren, da ich nur so ein winziges Tiefkühl-fach im Kühlschrand besitze, wo auch noch anderes lagert (Pizzen, Backkäse und anderes Gerödel |uhoh: ).
Am besten wäre wirklich ne große Truhe, wo man im Winter schon alles vorbereiten/einfrieren kann und im Sommer verangeln. Ich denke dabei an Mais vorquellen und einfrieren, andere Partikel, Tigernüsse, Boilies,... Ach ja :l 
Trotzdem; hat nun jemand ähnliche negativ-Erfahrungen mit den Microwave Boilies gemacht, wie ich es weiter oben beschrieben, an anderer Stelle schon gelesen habe?? 
Gruß, Denny


----------



## meckpomm (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Moin

Ich hab auch schon diverste Kilo Microwaves abgerollt. Eigentlich mit einem guten Erfolg. Jedoch macht es eine Menge arbeit und erfordert eine gewisse Experimentierfreudigkeit. Schimmelige Boilies hatte ich auch, lag an einer zu kurzen Garzeit und undichten Tüten. Wenn die Tüten richtig zu sind dann haben sich die Boilies locker ein halbes jahr gehalten. 
Jedoch ist der Aufwand recht hoch und ich rolle die meisten Köder erst direkt vor dem Fischen ab und koche diese einfach ab.

Popper hab ich damit auch schon produziert, war doof weil ich eine Woche fischen war und die hälfte der Köder aus der Tüte schwamm. Nachdem die köder gewässert waren konnten sie normal gefischt werden.
Hat jedoch den Vorteil, dass man hochattraktive Köder hat, die einen kleinen Bruchteil ihres Inhalts verlieren, anders als beim Kochen.

Mfg Rene


----------



## Karpfen-Michael (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Guten Tag erstmal ich bin neu hier und krüble auch welche boilis ich kaufen soll hab schon vieles probiert ... Hat jemand nen Geheimtipp? MfG Michael #h


----------



## dark (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Hallo Michael

einen Geheimtipp habe ich nicht und ich bin weit davon entfernt ein richtiger "Karpfencrack" zu sein, aber die Jungs von Successfull-Baits (http://www.successful-baits.de) machen ganz gute Boilies, finde ich... Soweit ich weiss, kann man die Boilies nur direkt bei ihnen beziehen. Bin darauf gestossen, weil sie hier im Board öfters mal positiv erwähnt wurden (danke, Board! |supergri ) - es gibt aber viele Geschmacksrichtungen und da musst du selbst probieren, was bei dir am Gewässer läuft. 

Wenn du Boilies suchst, die man auch im Angelladen an der Ecke kaufen kann: Omega Fish Boilies (Starbaits), könnte ich noch empfehlen. Die fangen prima ohne Anfüttern und laufen an meinen Gewässern wirklich gut - seit Jahren. 

Grüsse
Dark


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Ich fische des öfteren die Murmeln von SB, allerdings konnte ich meine letzten Fische alle auf die neuen Kugeln von Nash (Monster Squid Purple)  fangen.
Die sind zwar verhältnismäßig teuer, aber von einer sehr guten Qualität.


----------



## Tim89 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Hallo,

@ Karpfen-Michael:
Ich kann dir mit gutem Gewissen die Clarissa's empfehlen! www.Clarissabaits.com
Ich fische die jetzt schon ne ganze Weile und bin sehr begeistert! Konnte einen Amur von 61 Pfund verhaften und noch weitere schöne Schuppies und Spiegler von 10KG +. Falls du noch Fragen haben solltest, darfst du dich gerne auch per PN bei mir melden  

P.S: Ich Füttere immer mit den Eco Fisch und fische in der Regel Freschbaits (Fresh Baits Evaporadet Ice Milk oder Fresh Baits Robin Red Garlic) aber auch die Eco Range von Clarissa ist TOP...Da ist der Greenzing mein Liebling 



*
*


*
*


----------



## Shimano95 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Tim ist ein werbefritze von clarissabaits......hat auch in einem anderen angelforum mit bild von sich in einem clarissabaitspulli geworben mit einem "amur" in den armen
Dieser "amur" war allerdings ein marmorkarpfen......nur meine meinung....


----------



## Tim89 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Hey,
wenn ich ein "Werbefritze" bin ist ja schön und gut und wenn man mal nach Mamorkarpfen sucht findet man unter anderem auch den Begriff Amur...
Und nochmal zum Thema "Werbefritze"...Ich habe einen Pulli von Clarissa, aber wo ist das Problem...es gibt auch genug andere hier im Forum die Pullis von Marke xy tragen...ich sehe da kein Problem.
Er wollte eine Meinug hören und ich gebe Ihm eine...Es ist ja auch im Endefekt jedem selbst überlassen mit was er fischt oder auch nicht.

So far


----------



## Fr33 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*



> Hey,
> wenn ich ein "Werbefritze" bin ist ja schön und gut und wenn man mal nach Mamorkarpfen sucht findet man unter anderem auch den Begriff Amur...



Sorry, aber der Marmorkarpfen hat nichts mit dem Amur (bzw. Graskarpfen) zu tun, nur um das mal richtig zu stellen.... nur weil andere die Arten in einen Topf werfen, muss man das nicht nachplappern


----------



## Shimano95 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Es ist halt nur auffällig vor allem weil ja diese clarissa baits nicht wirklich bekannt sind will ja die boilies nicht schlecht machen aber wenn man sie als "wunderboilies" die sicher 20kg karpfen fangen und dies in mehreren Foren macht ist es schon ein wenig auffällig
Hab ja auch nur meine Meinung gesagt was der themenstarter dann letztendlich macht ist seine Entscheidung
Ich könnte dir auf jedenfall successful baits empfehlen


----------



## CarpCrakc (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*



Shimano95 schrieb:


> Es ist halt nur auffällig vor allem weil ja diese clarissa baits nicht wirklich bekannt sind will ja die boilies nicht schlecht machen aber wenn man sie als "wunderboilies" die sicher 20kg karpfen fangen und dies in mehreren Foren macht ist es schon ein wenig auffällig
> Hab ja auch nur meine Meinung gesagt was der themenstarter dann letztendlich macht ist seine Entscheidung
> Ich könnte dir auf jedenfall successful baits empfehlen



Ich fische die Clarissa Baits nun seit nem 3/4 Jahr an unseren Vereinsweiher. Es wurde gefüttert , gefischt und getestet.
Ich habe auf die Boilies noch keinen einzigen Biss bekommen.
Außerdem schmeckt man den Konservierer doch sehr stark (bitter) heraus , was m.M.n. nicht all zu toll für Karpfen ist.


----------



## Tim89 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Hey,

welche Murmeln von Clarissabaits hast du getestet?
Ich fische in der Regel nur Freshbaits und bin sehr begeistert.:k


----------



## Shimano95 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Ja kauf Clarissa Baits nur damit ist es möglich die größten karpfen zu fangen!!! Der wunderboilie enthält einen Lockruf für karpfen welcher sie zum anbiss zwingt! Kauf dir 50kg und bekomme einen superboilie im Wert von 10€ geschenkt!!!!!
- Ironie off


----------



## CarpCrakc (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Ich hatte ungeflavourte  und die Strawberry Boilies.
Erdbeer läuft super an unserem See , nur nicht die Boilies.
Gekauft habe ich sie mir nicht , Shimano95 
Und kaufen werde ich sie mir auch nicht , da andere Marken definitv besser fangen und ich mit diesen auch lieber fische (Konservierer).


----------



## Karpfen-Michael (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boilies günstig und gut kaufen!!*

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten ! Ich hab mir in zwischen BB- Premium boilies bei meinem Händler besorgt , bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit , kosten aber 9,90 das kg ...


----------

